# Phidipus Regius and Air Plants?



## JonoPulchra (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey all,

I'm planning to buy my first ever spider after learning so much about tarantulas and spiders for the past few years.
I'm planning to buy a Phidipus Regius (unsexed) and I would like to use live plants instead of artificial ones if possible. I'm thinking of using one or two air plants (Melanocrater Tricolor, Brachycaulos adbita and/or Ionantha Rubra) and wondering if these plants are a good option in general for Phidipus Regius husbandry? If not, what are some good recommendations for using live plants in unison with Phidipus Regius in your experience?

I've also been looking online, but I cannot determine if, when and how often the substrate may need to be changed? I know that  tarantulas and spiders are generally clean critters, but it's bugging me that I cannot find a definitive answer specifically for Phidipus Regius! any definitive answers are sincerely grateful.

I refuse to buy my little critter until I have all the information I need to keep it happy. I also live in the South of the U.K if this is important for climate reasons.


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 20, 2022)

JonoPulchra said:


> I've also been looking online, but I cannot determine if, when and how often the substrate may need to be changed? I know that tarantulas and spiders are generally clean critters, but it's bugging me that I cannot find a definitive answer specifically for Phidipus Regius! any definitive answers are sincerely grateful.


never, 
not sure about your other questiins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicole C G (Apr 23, 2022)

JonoPulchra said:


> I've also been looking online, but I cannot determine if, when and how often the substrate may need to be changed? I know that  tarantulas and spiders are generally clean critters, but it's bugging me that I cannot find a definitive answer specifically for Phidipus Regius! any definitive answers are sincerely grateful.


You need only pick out the eaten prey’s remains. (Unrelated but remember Phidippus regius needs high humidity)


----------



## regalpaws (May 18, 2022)

One of my other hobbies is houseplants, I love em. All of my enclosures rn have live plants. Air plants are prob a really great option because they like to feed and gather water thru the humidity in the air, based on their natural habitats. I've kept some air plants in the past and depending on the type, its either preferable to mist or soak them. Bulbous based air plants do not like to be soaked as the water can get caught in between the leaves and cause the plant to rot. Either way, _all _air plants need to be tipped upside down to let excess water drain to prevent this.
Currently I keep Scindapsus treubii 'Sterling Silver', Epipremnum pinnatum 'Cebu Blue', and a fern that I forget the name of rn, along with various mosses. So anything similar to pothos plants is what I mainly keep, they do excellent for me.

As far as the substrate, I havent changed mine and I dont plan to. You can get springtails to add to your set up, they will keep everything clean.  
Oh yeah, and so far I have used eco earth and mixed it with organic earthworm castings. The eco earth doesn't have any nutrients to keep the plants healthy long term, which is why I add organic earthworm castings. I'm still experimenting with substrate rn but thats what is working for me at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kadupul (Jun 27, 2022)

I've had great luck with Selaginella, Episcia, and Fittonia. I haven't tried it yet, but i would imagine isopods would also be a nice edition as long as they got some supplemental feeding. There's nothing like a balanced viv.


----------



## regalpaws (Jun 27, 2022)

kadupul said:


> I've had great luck with Selaginella, Episcia, and Fittonia. I haven't tried it yet, but i would imagine isopods would also be a nice edition as long as they got some supplemental feeding. There's nothing like a balanced viv.


Where did you get your Selaginella? I have heard that isopods can eat at live plants, is that true? I would love to add some to my enclosures!


----------



## kadupul (Jun 27, 2022)

I got mine from a couple of local greenhouses, but I also see them at Walmart fairly regularly. The kind I mostly see there is S. kraussiana, so if you're looking for something fancier, such as S. uncinata, you may need to look online. Uncinata is also quite cold hardy if gardening is your thing. 

I've had some Armadillidium nasatum nibble on my Fittonias some, but never anything more than just a little bit on the edges.


----------



## regalpaws (Jun 27, 2022)

kadupul said:


> I got mine from a couple of local greenhouses, but I also see them at Walmart fairly regularly. The kind I mostly see there is S. kraussiana, so if you're looking for something fancier, such as S. uncinata, you may need to look online. Uncinata is also quite cold hardy if gardening is your thing.
> 
> I've had some Armadillidium nasatum nibble on my Fittonias some, but never anything more than just a little bit on the edges.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks a bunch! Isopods can get pricey, I have a bunch in my garden. Is it ok to quarantine them for awhile and add them? 
Love your enclosure btw


----------



## kadupul (Jun 27, 2022)

Quite a few of the isopods on the market are very common in the U.S. and will work just as well for practical purposes. All of mine are wild caught. Different species are better suited to different environments. Armadillium species will thrive in a dryer environment than Trachelipus or Porchellio. If you'd like a more contrasting isopod, peach nasatums are actually a pretty common morph. I get some plastic shoe boxes for just a couple bucks from the dollar store and then punch some holes in it for my colonies. Thank you for the compliment!  

 The picture is of just one hunting trip.


----------



## regalpaws (Jun 27, 2022)

kadupul said:


> Quite a few of the isopods on the market are very common in the U.S. and will work just as well for practical purposes. All of mine are wild caught. Different species are better suited to different environments. Armadillium species will thrive in a dryer environment than Trachelipus or Porchellio. If you'd like a more contrasting isopod, peach nasatums are actually a pretty common morph. I get some plastic shoe boxes for just a couple bucks from the dollar store and then punch some holes in it for my colonies. Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> The picture is of just one hunting trip.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks a lot!!


----------

